# Mark M's Caddy Vaaan



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Gave the Caddy a wee polish today.

Giving it a full winter prep in a couple of weeks time, wheels off, spray the suspension with salt proof spray etc.

Valet Pro PH Neutral SF
TBM, Meg's LW Mitt, Hyperwash
APC on wheels, tyres, shuts, arch liners. Various brushes.
Dried with Miracle Dryer

No pics of wash process, as wasn't thinking of polishing it :lol:

After:










Tardis on the tar spots.
No need for clay as its smooth as at the moment.



















Quick rinse and QD.
Applied Zaino Z2 Pro with ZFX to all but bonnet



















Applied CG EZ Creme to bonnet.










Removed the Z2 Pro with plush MF's and spritz of Z6. Came off easy  (50/50 before door handle)










Fully removed.










WOW 










Out with Z8. I wiped down the paintwork twice with this. A doddle to use, just use two MF's, one for applying then one for final buff.



















The reason for EZ Creme on the bonnet, Zymol Destiny. No point in wasting this during the poor weather, but wanted to use it... Applied with German Applicator red side after removing the glaze.










I then turned to the wheels. Sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant, Blackfire Tyre Gel.










Gloss is superb from the metal sealant.










Arches then dressed with Meg's All Season Dressing.

Mats cleaned with Meg's APC and SV Brush. Dried.










Interior wiped down with Meg's APC on MF cloth, leather with Gliptone twins.



















Some final snaps:




























:jess: Pedo Jess on the scene!


























































































































































Got a few more things to do to the van


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats a really smart van you have got yourself there! Nice work


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: Looking good!

I swear this was up for sale a few months back. Have you come away from that idea again now?!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Refined Detail said:


> :argie: Looking good!
> 
> I swear this was up for sale a few months back. Have you come away from that idea again now?!


Yes I did sling it up for sale, but it's just too handy.

Once I get air ride for it, it will go up all the landy dirt tracks I take it to for cycling 

Cheers.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I absolutely need a Caddy now - great job with the detailing and choosing the appropriate modifications:thumb:


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fookin mint Mark! Eastside and Pedo Jess stickers make the car :lol:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Not really a Vdub fan, but this looks fantastic, great work and a great van .


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Absolutley love this caddy :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That's an awesome van!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

My word,that looks mega! Love the rims. In fact love the whole van!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks stunning Mark! 

Pleased to see you've got your own place now. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mate that is one stunning caddy van!!!!!


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice one Mark


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome van mate, looks perfect


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but that VAN looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Excellent. You need some Touran side mouldings that come smooth and primed ready for colour coding. I did this to my works Caddy.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

That is the coolest van I have ever seen!

Brilliant work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

mark it looks better each time i see her. great work


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good, nice reflections :thumb:

Also the BBS wheels really suit the caddy.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

The best van out there mark. You got to love the zaino


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for your comments 



Alan W said:


> Looks stunning Mark!
> 
> Pleased to see you've got your own place now. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan :thumb:

Yes, lots going on at the house. Hopefully sort the driveway next summer!

All the best.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

extreme-detail said:


> The best van out there mark. You got to love the zaino


Cheers Mike!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Mark M said:


> Yes I did sling it up for sale, but it's just too handy.
> 
> Once I get air ride for it, it will go up all the landy dirt tracks I take it to for cycling
> 
> Cheers.


Air ride. you sleaze... that'll be awesome:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

That is the tidiest van i have EVER seen! 

Very nice i was torn between a caddy and my vRS i opted for the latter!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

when did vans become so cool! I love it!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

that is one mint looking van dude! mind if I ask regarding the steering wheel? is that a standard fit? I'm after a van like this myself was considering the caddy maxy sportline.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Quality van -very jealous, great work too


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks stunning Mark! Excellent work :thumb: 

Johnny


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mint Mark - Colin's old seats right?

I have a paedo jess sticker on the side of my red E39 touring, its kinda like pats van anyway!! LOL !!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice van mark you liking the zaino then??


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Mark,

What option did you take to lower it? Looking to lower mine.... looks nice.
Mike.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That is a seriously cool van. Great gloss from the Z2 aswell it's my favourite.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

very nice van, which model is it? Year etc?

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice work mate


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Mint Mark - Colin's old seats right?
> 
> I have a paedo jess sticker on the side of my red E39 touring, its kinda like pats van anyway!! LOL !!


Haha! Yea, Colins Scirocco seats 



EthanCrawford said:


> Nice van mark you liking the zaino then??


Yes it's great. Will strip and reapply in 3 weeks time.



mikecc said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> What option did you take to lower it? Looking to lower mine.... looks nice.
> Mike.


Coilovers for the mean time, need air through.



Miracle Detail said:


> very nice van, which model is it? Year etc?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Hi Paul,

It's a 2007, 104 TDI remapped to 140. PM me if you want more info, would sell for the right price.

Cheers.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome van and awesome detail, nuff said.........:thumb:

:argie:


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

That is one sweet van, Good cleaning job too! 

Some nice work on the wheels you finding that blackfire stuff for the tyres better than megs?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Seriously cool van, love it! Will have to keep an eye out when I'm across in sunny Bunchary


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great work ,ate :thumb:

van looks awsome, what front bumper is that?

touran with a lip?


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

That is one sweet van! where'd you get the jess sticker??


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> great work ,ate :thumb:
> 
> van looks awsome, what front bumper is that?
> 
> touran with a lip?


Yea it's a Touran bumper and ABT lip.



duffy02 said:


> That is one sweet van! where'd you get the jess sticker??


My friend had them made buy a chap who bought a car from him...


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats class


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Coilovers for the mean time, need air through.


Thanks for the reply.... what about the back end leaf springs? Do you have a link to what you used?

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Now thats a top van :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark M said:


> Yes it's great. Will strip and reapply in 3 weeks time.


Ace Just in time for winter


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

class! :argie:

GIZZIT 

mundo


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:
Seen this on the Caddy forum, there are a few decent caddy vans flying around. But this is one of the better ones for sure ..


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

total phat awesome out its t*ts van mark,big up to you mate :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweeeeeet :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Van looks great


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Coolest van I have ever seen, love it!!


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome van man!
I'd like one like that!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

lovely wee van this! nice work


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What a superb looking van, excellent 

I bet that turns a few heads too.


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

love it!


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful. I love caddy vans.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice looking van and great job too


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Pukka van :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Caddy looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I can't help keep returning to this Thread Mark! :wave

Red doesn't look great on many cars IMHO but just looks sooo good on the caddy! Glossy, bright and warm - a superbly rewarding colour to work with! :thumb:

How does the Destiny on the bonnet 'look' compared to the Zaino? 

Alan W


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

im actually lost for words:doublesho 

it sits perfect on those wheels, do you know how much its been lowered? do you have any trouble rounds town speed bumps etc…?

beautiful van:thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

How did I miss this? Mate that van is off the scale, just superb. :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking epic mate!! Love the jess sticker


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW:argie::argie:



that looks amazing....... credit to ya fella!!!:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

One of the nicest vans I have ever seen!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Quite possibly the coolest van I've ever soon.

And on a completely unrelated issue I think I have the same house style as you but in Westhill! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet van. Looks well nice.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wow!!!!


Love it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nicest Caddy I've seen Mark.:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful  Made me go and look for a red one


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice Caddy.:thumb: Looks spot on!!

The PP Caddy needs a detail inside and out after a hard few months


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Am in love with this Caddy..a want one now


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Great looking caddy Mark, looks stunning


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Well thats the best van I have ever seen!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Such a good looking caddy.:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Great work, looks a good finish. However...... that van is just AMAZING!!!!!!!

I thought I wanted a sportline transporter but this has made me think twice.

I want!!!!!!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

That is one sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet caddy van!! :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably the best looking Caddy i have seen


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

This is on one of the nicest caddy's i've ever seen!:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats one sweet caddy :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks amazing mate


----------



## f4rrs (Sep 5, 2009)

Very Very NICE...........


----------



## att2detail (Aug 11, 2008)

Your van looks great mate. i'm a big fan of these


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Very tidy, looks amazing!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

:doublesho That is one stunning van, i just love that colour.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I dunno what was nicer the ed 30 or this man. Amazing, stupendous colour!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments folks, how does this keep popping up :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mark M said:


> Thanks for the comments folks, how does this keep popping up :lol:


Most probably as the van looks awesome dude:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

Mark you have a PM:thumb:


----------



## pcurrie3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Absolutely top class!
I want one of these now:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a rather tidy van, and being a V-Dub makes it even better - lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Very tidy van, love the little Jess sticker in the back window too :lol:


----------



## SteBurns (Mar 3, 2010)

Credit to you mate, that's gorgeous.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

slammin van !


----------



## James88 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks awsome mate, Im a postie would love to have that as a works van lol


----------



## scott90 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh my... Best van i've ever seen :argie:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

looks very nice, what do you use the van for as i no ours get ****ed right easy but that seems to look brand new and not even used :O


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning and as such keeps surfacing


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Mark you have pm ,Really finding it hard to get hold you fella


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats one lovely van Mark!!!! red is a lovely colour when cleaned properly.

Whats your praise on the Blackfire wet diamond and metal sealant?


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

Love this!  Sooo Clean!

Well done.

Steve


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW is all i can say its stunning


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

That is sweeeet! How much do caddy's like that go for?

Cheers Mike


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow real nice job mate - on the Z accelerator - how many flash drops did you use? how long did you leave it to set before buffing off?
Cheers


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Wow! That is an awesome looking, can't beleive I am saying this but, van.

I thought that only the T4's and T5's could be made to look so good, but that is far far better.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Incredible. Top work fella.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

I would love one of these but there so hard to find decnt looking in good condition! If anyone does come across one though, please email me!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice caddy.


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome car, great work, and wonderful pics!


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

hi there mark , was checking Pistonheads seen the van is sold... is it sold or have u changed your mind?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea its gone now, got an E90 330i BMW now


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Was jst gonna post but seen this was a year ago but never the less lovely caddy , quite like these 
Without reading 12 pages was this sitting on vmaxx coilovers or Kw,s with rear flip kit? Or was this on air? Airlift?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Yea its gone now, got an E90 330i BMW now


Nice one Mark but we need photos!  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Caddy*

Awesome van mate, and a nice job on it too. For me, black or gun metal wheels would set it off a treat. ( not that the current ones don't:thumb


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning job!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats F*****g mint mate.
Well done credit to you fully!!!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Now now Mark you cant take Credit for it all now..  

didn't you buy it looking like that? aside from a few personal changes.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats got to be one of the best on here. Love it!!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The best looking van ive seen.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

A very shiny shiny van.

Great work pal.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, looks stunning.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome Caddy...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yes!!!! Very nice. Can i ask, did the wheels come with the bbs center cap's if not wgere did you get them from :thumb:


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

I love that van, quite close to.....................









mine :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Think the red one's sold now. 

Capital HF: the stance on your's looks bang on now; any lower and it'd be a nightmare day to day! 

Looking neat.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Van is sold to a young lad in England.



Grizzle said:


> Now now Mark you cant take Credit for it all now..
> 
> didn't you buy it looking like that? aside from a few personal changes.


I changed the wheels, added coilover suspension, Scirocco retrimmed seats, side rail cover, color coded handles and rear plinth on tailgate, black headlights, black front grille, carbon front badge, MK6 steering wheel, HID lights, Sharan rear badge, CF wrapping inside.

Removed the Chrome side bars and tow bar...


----------

